# Saugeye



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Dem Sauygeye has been more than frustrating for the wife and me to catch these past few years.
BUT now I have learned from a pro how to get em and where NOT to bother fishing for them.
Whopper thanks to Doug Stewart!!

This is Wednesday's Catch. Last Wednesday the wife and I caught 4 keepers pretty quick too.









I am one happy camper and can't wait till next season begins.
These are 100% daylight hour fishing by the way.
If I had someone to night fish with, better believe I'd be out there.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

TClark said:


> I am one happy camper and can't wait till next season begins


Congrats, Hey the season is still on through December. This is when you get a lot of the hogs. Bundle up and keep fishing.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TClark said:


> Dem Sauygeye has been more than frustrating for the wife and me to catch these past few years.
> BUT now I have learned from a pro how to get em and where NOT to bother fishing for them.
> Whopper thanks to Doug Stewart!!
> 
> ...




Not the dead sea after all is it??


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

they hungry. The colder it gets the hotter the bite imo


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TClark said:


> Dem Sauygeye has been more than frustrating for the wife and me to catch these past few years.
> BUT now I have learned from a pro how to get em and where NOT to bother fishing for them.
> Whopper thanks to Doug Stewart!!
> 
> ...


Super happy to see you post some saugeye up! I knew you would get into them sooner or later! 
I am assuming he took you out on his home lake an taught you his "special jigging technique"?
He definitely has them down! An does a good job at consistently catching them!
I have kind of adopted my own version of what he does over the last couple years after seeing a seminar he done. 
I use a different style jig head and work it back a bit different (from watching him work his bait when he's fishing close) but with good results as well. 
Good job on the nice stringers.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow TClark good catch. Can you give a little advice ? and water report, area ? something ?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Dragline said:


> Wow TClark good catch. Can you give a little advice ? and water report, area ? something ?


He was fishing with Doug Stewart. Look up on YouTube his jigging technique.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> He was fishing with Doug Stewart. Look up on YouTube his jigging technique.


One trip. He took what he learned from doug an used it on his home lake in southeast Ohio. Sorry Terry I'll let you tell. I'm happy for you.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sent you a PM Dragline.
No problem and thank you Saugeyefisher.
Basically, I just did what Doug teaches. At Piedmont, we got em dragging the bottom while eating lunch....lol.
What FUN!!


----------

